# Desert Ironwood Tree



## reed43 (Jul 9, 2008)

For some of you who have never seen a desert ironwood tree, here is a picture taken on the golf course at Wellton Az. The course was designed around a large desert area and 





many of the native plants were left in place.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2008)

Reed,
I was once told we use the root of the tree.  This tree certainly looks like it has wood!!!

Was I mislead[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]??


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pic Reed I've often wondered what the tree looked like


----------



## reed43 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ed this tree trunk is small compared to some I have seen. There is much wood above the ground that is very useable, along with the roots. These trees when blooming have a beautiful small pink flower.  They have just finished there bloom this past month. They are the same as any other tree in the use of the wood they produce, just a little harder, and more dense. Reed


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the picture Reed , and the info !


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 9, 2008)

.......[}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Reed.

I am now a little bit better informed!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 9, 2008)

paper, tree, chainsaw? chainsaw wins


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 9, 2008)

Kieth, sorry, I didn't notice your sig.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm thinking, given the cost of gasoline, that depends on how far from the tree you live, and keep your [gas-powered!] chainsaw!


----------

